# I lost my sound!!!



## snowwhite2 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a (HP Media Center PC m7767c) with Windows Vista Ultimate,
My sound card is(Realtek High Definition) intergrated on MotherBoard.
I bought this computer in March 2007.
Last week 8-22-07 my sound just went out. Tried everything to find the problem, also talked to (8)HP Tech. but no help! Just a repeat of what the first Tech had me to do.What A joke.I also set my Computer back in time to when I first set it up, still no sound. Checked everything it states this(This device is working properly) even did a test
(Speak/Midi Interactive Test) Still no sound,but it did give me an error code
(SC316-20W) Can anyone tell me what this code means? I need help now!!!:4-dontkno

 snowwhite2


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Did they get you to uninstall the audio driver and reinstall an updated version ?

you should be able to check for updated drivers here

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## snowwhite2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you for replying, and yes I have been to that site alot of times
and still no sound.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

what happenes if you uninstall the driver, then reboot, does vista detect the sound device and install a generic driver


----------



## snowwhite2 (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't have room inside the computer for anther sound card, the one that I have is intergraded in the motherboard.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

sent you a reply to the PM you sent 

still looking at your problem

Have you try'd plugging any headphones in ?


----------



## snowwhite2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes I have no sound there either, all I get is humming out of my speakers and before you ask, yes I tried my speakers on another computer and it works fine.All I know it has to do with Vista or Realtek,I'm not a computer wiz,but these last couple of days and nights,I have learned a lot about computers.:smile:


----------



## redrose8770 (Mar 30, 2008)

If you are using an HDMI monitor and if the OS is vista. You have to check the sound settings in the control panel. The sound needs to be set to HDMI audio if any.


These should be the first step to be done after checking the physical connections form the monitor to the rear of the PC.

This will resolve the issue..I am sure.....


----------

